# محطات ارسال ال fm



## motaz (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ي شباب
لو سمحتو عاوز ملف شامل عن مكونات وطريقة عمل محطات ارسال ال fm 
العندو يا ريت يمدني بيهو عشان انا في حوجة ماسة للمعلومات
ولكم حبي وشكري


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا منكم تزويدي ببحوث عن مكونات وطريقة عمل محطات ارسال ال fm


----------



## وليد الساحلى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## وليد الساحلى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------

